

Announcing Clojure/core - alrex021
http://clojure.blogspot.com/2010/05/announcing-clojurecore.html

======
mark_l_watson
Nice. I have been appreciating Clojure a lot more recently because my largest
customer uses it (so I am using it). There is a lot to like: practical
language, good decisions on how Java integration is done, nice setup for
supporting contrib library, easy to use stable 1.1 or 1.2 depending on project
(since with leinigen I put clojure.jar and clojure-contrib.jar in each
project's lib directory), nice Emacs support with swank-clojure, etc.

I dont hire other programmers but if I did I would appreciate have so much
Clojure specific talent in one organization. I hope that Clojure/core prospers
- they deserve it.

~~~
zaph0d
Who is your largest customer? It would be interesting to know about companies
using Clojure.

~~~
mark_l_watson
They are in 'stealth mode.' I'll ask them what I can talk about.

~~~
zaph0d
Sure, thanks. At least make an announcement on HN when they come out of
stealth mode.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Our Techcrunch presentation is over, so here you go:
<http://www.compasslabs.com/>

Video of presentation:
[http://www.livestream.com/disrupt/video?clipId=pla_b6c62d26-...](http://www.livestream.com/disrupt/video?clipId=pla_b6c62d26-0557-4110-9178-e80678cdf301)
(the judges liked it :-)

------
rfreytag
Something about a commercial website with its sense of self-interest versus
welcoming-user-focus causes me a gut bad reaction.

Postgres is an good example of doing this right IMHO:
<http://www.postgres.com> the commercial aspects are underplayed and yet they
have a good business. With Postgres I feel I can contribute even if I am not
part of the "core." I think Clojure and the businesses around it benefit from
keeping the same open, welcoming feeling.

I have been very interested in Clojure and haven't seen it put a foot wrong so
far. This is an unexpected "off" note.

EDIT: Languages and tools do prosper and my point here is to highlight how
they do so by building a community and what Clojure's "core" risk through
making this distinction.

EDIT: I know about <http://clojure.org> \- my point is that
<http://postgres.com> (note the .com) downplays the us-vs-them-ness that comes
with a commercial tombstone site. Also the announced redirect indicates to me
the change in tone is intentional - I hope they readjust. They can keep the
community-sense and still have a good business.

~~~
avar
I think the us v.s. them aspect of this is all in your head. We all like
working on our hobbies, but unless we're able to get paid for it that's all
they'll ever be.

Clojure has been trying to solve this problem for a while (see
<http://clojure.org/funding>). If they're able to make something like this
work then I think that's great. It's still an open source project, it's not
like they'll be rejecting patches because they come from the wrong people.

It just means that more people can do Clojure for a living, which'll improve
the language itself and the platform for everyone.

~~~
rfreytag
You may have missed my point. I take time to offer supported criticism because
I want to see Clojure succeed. To succeed, Clojure must keep the community or
there is no business in supporting the language.

Some language comparisons: Perl got where it is on the strength of its
community which now supports many language-focused businesses. Community is
also cited as one of the strengths of Python and Ruby which also have
associated thriving businesses. Community is regularly cited as a problem with
LISP (wait, wait, hold the spears - I'm a LISPer too!). PTL Scheme is the
exception that seems to prove the rule - good community there.

Languages and tools do prosper and my point here is to highlight how they do
so by building a community and what Clojure's "core" risk through making this
distinction.

I see I may initiate a language dispute and that is not my intention. Other
projects just seem the best source of supporting comparisons.

------
alrex021
Commercial site url:

<http://clojure.com/>

------
zachbeane
I wonder if Arc is the tortoise to Clojure's hare.

~~~
swannodette
Besides being a Lisp, Arc does not exist anywhere near the the same territory
as Clojure.

Lisp introduced us to: code == data

Clojure introduces us to: code == concurrent high-performance immutable data

~~~
zachbeane
In a hundred years, is that something that will matter?

~~~
kleiba
"Multi-core is here to stay", says Rich Hickey

~~~
forlucy
Hopefully not. Multi-core should be seen as a stepping stone on the way to
better technology.

~~~
runevault
Why not have multi-core version of other tech, unless you are talking Quantum
Computing, though isn't that in some ways the ultimate form of multi-core?

